# anyone have or know of a carlton 7015 wheeled grinder with blown motor?



## MOE (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone have or know of a carlton 7015 stump grinder with a bad or blown engine? I'm looking for a wheeled machine that I can fix up and use. Thanks


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Mar 31, 2012)

*carlton w/blown motor*

You are smart in wanting a Carlton. they make an awesome Machine I have 2 of them currently. however, the new design 7015 with the turbo 60hp Deutz WILL be just a frame shortly because it is not a question of if the engine will fail but when and they cost close to $8000 delivered no one stocks them because they are a tier3 Emissions engine that can not be purchased by anyone other than as a replacement for an existing engine!..... I have lost 2 engines in mine and it has only 1027 (TOTAL)hrs on it. The only thing worse than the 60 hp turbo DEUTZ is the customer service that is displayed by *Marv Sperland* at DEUTZ Corporate Warranty division. Sorry for the rant...... their(DEUTZ's) warranty and inferior product line cost me 6 weeks last summer and nearly 40K income potential. Stay away from their Junk! 

However, The new Carltons Have the 66 hp Kubota :smile2: this is a great product and should pass the test of time nicely! the old Carlton 4400-4 has the 44HP naturally aspirated DEUTZ on it and I have 3874 hrs on it and it still runs like a watch with oil changes and a timing belt every 1000 hrs! 

if you are still looking for a project Stump grinder save a search on eBay titled Stump Grinder you will obviously get 100's of new machines but about 2-3 times a month you will get used ones with blown up engines that sell for 500-1000 ...... at least they come up on my saved search fairly regularly!

if you have any questions about the industry or Carltons in general I would be happy to share what experience I have gained in the last 15 years.

thanks Jon


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 31, 2012)

I can not imagine why you are having such trouble with your Deutz engines. I am a big fan of Deutz, having had a great deal of experience with them for nearly 25 years.
In my experience, if properly serviced, it is common for them to run troublefree for nearly 20,000 hours. At that point, rebuilding is not a good option, and a long block is the way to go. I really like the air/oil cooled design so there is no radiator to worry about.
What is the reason your engines are failing?? I would really like to know.
Jeff


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Mar 31, 2012)

*Twpht! Deutz*



Mowingman said:


> I can not imagine why you are having such trouble with your Deutz engines. I am a big fan of Deutz, having had a great deal of experience with them for nearly 25 years.
> In my experience, if properly serviced, it is common for them to run troublefree for nearly 20,000 hours. At that point, rebuilding is not a good option, and a long block is the way to go. I really like the air/oil cooled design so there is no radiator to worry about.
> What is the reason your engines are failing?? I would really like to know.
> Jeff



Well to start off with- the crank busted spirally in the #1journal main brg the motor still ran but dumped oil every where when we tore it appart there were many casting crystalline inclusions that were at fault 
After much fighting and refusal by Deutz warranty I got a new one that I still had to pay the shipping from Georgia to Alaska ..... The engine only had 179 hrs on it!
The second one #2 piston came apart inside the cylinder apparently turned sideways and crushed it self with all the pieces and broke the cylinder head the second engine only got 9.3 hrs. All were problems with mfgr. I had to get an attorney and force them to send me another engine that they wanted me to pay for as well 
If you search YouTube for Deutz and stumpgrinders you will fond a whole host of other related problems.
I agree my old m2011 engine runs well but the turbo m3011 is a pile of ca ca!


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, you certainly have good reason to dislike those Deutz engines. Those are really odd failures at such low hours.
Jeff


----------



## MOE (Apr 2, 2012)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> You are smart in wanting a Carlton. they make an awesome Machine I have 2 of them currently. however, the new design 7015 with the turbo 60hp Deutz WILL be just a frame shortly because it is not a question of if the engine will fail but when and they cost close to $8000 delivered no one stocks them because they are a tier3 Emissions engine that can not be purchased by anyone other than as a replacement for an existing engine!..... I have lost 2 engines in mine and it has only 1027 (TOTAL)hrs on it. The only thing worse than the 60 hp turbo DEUTZ is the customer service that is displayed by *Marv Sperland* at DEUTZ Corporate Warranty division. Sorry for the rant...... their(DEUTZ's) warranty and inferior product line cost me 6 weeks last summer and nearly 40K income potential. Stay away from their Junk!
> 
> However, The new Carltons Have the 66 hp Kubota :smile2: this is a great product and should pass the test of time nicely! the old Carlton 4400-4 has the 44HP naturally aspirated DEUTZ on it and I have 3874 hrs on it and it still runs like a watch with oil changes and a timing belt every 1000 hrs!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the input. That's bad luck with Deutz. I've got a carlton 8018 currently and like it but I'd like to get a wheeled machine for the smaller jobs and to use on nice lawns. My 8018 has 1160 hrs on it now and other than being a hard starting SOB when it's cold, the Deutz (4 cyl) has been great. I wouldn't expect a stump grinder engine to last as long as a generator engine or something else that runs lots of hours with a constant load. I think the vibrations and the way stump grinders are lugged down along with the dirty environment make for shorter engine life. That said, you've certainly got reason to be angry with Deutz. 

The reason I'm after one with a blown motor is that I've got a line on a nice comperable diesel power unit I could get for little or nothing. I have a shop and like to weld and fabricate. I'd like to repower a 7015 with something else and save some money over rebuilding.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 2, 2012)

*Repower*

Good luck with that?!? When my motor went bad the 2nd time I explored that option 'cause I needed to get back to work. After a bunch of research I found that Carlton has a lot of proprietary parts and short of spending 15k on the extras it was truly unfeesable. However, if you come up with something keep me posted ?!?!


----------



## MOE (Apr 3, 2012)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Good luck with that?!? When my motor went bad the 2nd time I explored that option 'cause I needed to get back to work. After a bunch of research I found that Carlton has a lot of proprietary parts and short of spending 15k on the extras it was truly unfeesable. However, if you come up with something keep me posted ?!?!



The two big hurdles would be getting power to the belt as a lot of engines have a flat flywheel on that end and powering the hydraulic pump because the deutz has a cam gear driven pump. I'd like to use a power unit with a bellhousing and clutch to the belt pulley,(like the 8018 and not use the engine slide of the 7015's. Taking the belt tension off the engine crank takes a lot of strain and vibrations,(use a clutch plate with dampener springs in the center) off the crank and main bearings and puts it on the pilot and pto shaft bearings of the clutch which are easier and cheaper to replace. the hydraulic pump is another issue. It may require fabricating a bracket and adding a cogged pulley and belt to run it off the opossite end of the crank. The other issue is keeping the radiator compact and vibration proof for a liquid cooled engine. Give me a chassis, an engine and a winter in my shop,(with some a few beers and I think I can come up with something user friendly. Regardless, the key to this project is getting a blown 7015 fairly cheap or it's not worth the effort. Who knows, It may be something I regret trying.


----------



## Bigstumps (Apr 5, 2012)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> You are smart in wanting a Carlton. they make an awesome Machine I have 2 of them currently. however, the new design 7015 with the turbo 60hp Deutz WILL be just a frame shortly because it is not a question of if the engine will fail but when and they cost close to $8000 delivered no one stocks them because they are a tier3 Emissions engine that can not be purchased by anyone other than as a replacement for an existing engine!..... I have lost 2 engines in mine and it has only 1027 (TOTAL)hrs on it. The only thing worse than the 60 hp turbo DEUTZ is the customer service that is displayed by *Marv Sperland* at DEUTZ Corporate Warranty division. Sorry for the rant...... their(DEUTZ's) warranty and inferior product line cost me 6 weeks last summer and nearly 40K income potential. Stay away from their Junk!
> 
> However, The new Carltons Have the 66 hp Kubota :smile2: this is a great product and should pass the test of time nicely! the old Carlton 4400-4 has the 44HP naturally aspirated DEUTZ on it and I have 3874 hrs on it and it still runs like a watch with oil changes and a timing belt every 1000 hrs!
> 
> ...



I don't think you should put people's names on the internet - no matter what they do - seems kind of one sided - like Spike Lee (uh oh - now I'm doing it!) My Deutz on my 672 has been great. Stumpcutter engines have a tough life - if you get 3000 hours you are lucky!

Hayes makes all kinds of output drives that can be used to adapt stub shafts to engines.

I have found most of my Carlton parts are standard stuff - nothing real proprietary - just the stuff they make. Trying finding Vermeer parts - they make it impossible - and you use a lot of them.


----------



## grinderpete (Apr 20, 2012)

*Deutz 60 hp ..junk??*



Fairbanks Stump said:


> You are smart in wanting a Carlton. they make an awesome Machine I have 2 of them currently. however, the new design 7015 with the turbo 60hp Deutz WILL be just a frame shortly because it is not a question of if the engine will fail but when and they cost close to $8000 delivered no one stocks them because they are a tier3 Emissions engine that can not be purchased by anyone other than as a replacement for an existing engine!..... I have lost 2 engines in mine and it has only 1027 (TOTAL)hrs on it. The only thing worse than the 60 hp turbo DEUTZ is the customer service that is displayed by *Marv Sperland* at DEUTZ Corporate Warranty division. Sorry for the rant...... their(DEUTZ's) warranty and inferior product line cost me 6 weeks last summer and nearly 40K income potential. Stay away from their Junk!
> 
> However, The new Carltons Have the 66 hp Kubota :smile2: this is a great product and should pass the test of time nicely! the old Carlton 4400-4 has the 44HP naturally aspirated DEUTZ on it and I have 3874 hrs on it and it still runs like a watch with oil changes and a timing belt every 1000 hrs!
> 
> ...



My SP 7015 with 250 hrs.... has this engine.Dang,I sure hope your expierence's are the exception rather than the rule.Anyone else had these problems?


----------



## grinderpete (Apr 21, 2012)

*Not what I wanted to hear...*

My SP 7015 w/250hrs has the 60 hp Deutz...Anyone else had problems?


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 21, 2012)

grinderpete said:


> My SP 7015 w/250hrs has the 60 hp Deutz...Anyone else had problems?



change oil fuel filter air filter every 50 hours,,,, keep your vibration down by having good teeth. you should be ok. i have 500 hours on mine so far with no problems.


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 21, 2012)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> You are smart in wanting a Carlton. they make an awesome Machine I have 2 of them currently. however, the new design 7015 with the turbo 60hp Deutz WILL be just a frame shortly because it is not a question of if the engine will fail but when and they cost close to $8000 delivered no one stocks them because they are a tier3 Emissions engine that can not be purchased by anyone other than as a replacement for an existing engine!..... I have lost 2 engines in mine and it has only 1027 (TOTAL)hrs on it. The only thing worse than the 60 hp turbo DEUTZ is the customer service that is displayed by *Marv Sperland* at DEUTZ Corporate Warranty division. Sorry for the rant...... their(DEUTZ's) warranty and inferior product line cost me 6 weeks last summer and nearly 40K income potential. Stay away from their Junk!
> 
> However, The new Carltons Have the 66 hp Kubota :smile2: this is a great product and should pass the test of time nicely! the old Carlton 4400-4 has the 44HP naturally aspirated DEUTZ on it and I have 3874 hrs on it and it still runs like a watch with oil changes and a timing belt every 1000 hrs!
> 
> ...



Jon did you find out what failed with your 60hp Deutz engines?


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 23, 2012)

*Deutz disasters!*

Yes, engine # 1 the crank shaft broke on the time ing belt side due to a massive carbon inclusion in the crank shaft ..... That deutz told me could never happen! After closer research I found this problem to be common place Deutz quality control is only shadowed in poor service by their warranty department.

Engine failure #2 a piston came appart and turned while running and broke the head into 3 pieces! They tried to blame both failures on me slandered me in as many ways as possible and I had to retain the barrister services of one of my customers. But when he was done with them they had a 3 cyl fully dressed engine on a Fed ex plane delivered to me before labor day weekend was over! 

Carlton no longer offers that engine Config as far as I know! Kubota is the name of the game!


----------



## dodge diesel (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear the problems you have had. I guess I got lucky with my Deutz. So far I have 500 hours with no problems but every other machine I see for sale has a rebuild on it. I was looking into getting the Kubota but dam, Carlton is proud of them. I need to find somebody to buy my 7015 before I can even think of dropping that much money.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 23, 2012)

*very Proud*

I feel your pain. :msp_mad: Carlton builds in my Opinion the best machine! the sp7015. I will buy my 4 the Carlton at the end of this season. If I cant get a Kubota on it I would just as soon power it with Two Squirrels and a fly wheel! I know I am hard on Deutz but they brought it on them selves if you go on youTube and searck 7015, Deutz engine, you will find a 10 min documentary of an unhappy customer that had the same problem as I ...... the 3 cyl 60 HP turbo Diesel is a JOKE !


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 27, 2012)

You will no longer see new Deutz engines on anything in 2012. Deutz can't meet the tier 4 requirements that the EPA has set. I don't know if Deutz is still trying to meet the requirements or not. This is why the manufacturers have gone to Kubota. All Carlton owners who have the old stub shaft bearing on their grinders need to be careful as when this bearing goes out, it can also take the engine with it as well. Carlton has recognized this and now uses the Hayes system that will protect the engine in case of a failure. Also, contact your local Deutz dealer and find out how often the timing belt needs to be changed. If the belt goes, it will more than likely bend all of your push rods. For owners who might be on an incline, make sure your enigine is full of oil as diesels have a tendency to burn oil.

Dave 
Global Equipment Exporters
New and Used Heavy Equipment For Sale and Export: Construction Equipment, Trucks, Heavy Machinery at Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## MOE (Apr 28, 2012)

Eq Broker said:


> You will no longer see new Deutz engines on anything in 2012. Deutz can't meet the tier 4 requirements that the EPA has set. I don't know if Deutz is still trying to meet the requirements or not. This is why the manufacturers have gone to Kubota. All Carlton owners who have the old stub shaft bearing on their grinders need to be careful as when this bearing goes out, it can also take the engine with it as well. Carlton has recognized this and now uses the Hayes system that will protect the engine in case of a failure. Also, contact your local Deutz dealer and find out how often the timing belt needs to be changed. If the belt goes, it will more than likely bend all of your push rods. For owners who might be on an incline, make sure your enigine is full of oil as diesels have a tendency to burn oil.
> 
> Dave
> Global Equipment Exporters
> New and Used Heavy Equipment For Sale and Export: Construction Equipment, Trucks, Heavy Machinery at Global Equipment Exporters




Which stub shaft bearings are you talking about, an 8018 has a bearing for the stub shaft that comes out of the bell housing. If that goes, I don't see it wrecking a motor as much as taking out the pilot bearing in the fly wheel and maybe wrecking flywheel if it spins out. If you are talking about the crankshaft end on a 7015 I can see that. Do they roller for a main bearing on that end to take the belt tension? Deutz probably should have quit with those series of engines before tier 3 standards. I have the 4 cyl in my 8018 and it won't start below 40 degrees. It runs great otherwise. I also have the same engine in a bobcat 873 built in 1998 It starts great down to zero. I contacted deutz to see what the difference is. They said because my 8018 is a tier 3 the pump timing was advanced so far to make emmissions that they became cold blooded SOB's. The injection is a cam operated plunger style like the old detroits had. There is no way to change the pump timing other than replacing it with a cam from an older Deutz.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 29, 2012)

I have had issues with rods coming out the block x 2 on the 42hp and 60 hp duetz(same engines just 60hp is turbo)then i now of other dutz doing alot of hours and no problem.

Luck of the draw???


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Moe,

The stub shaft bearing I was referring to was the SP7015 Deutz BF3L1011 and BF3L2011. I've seen this happen many times. The 8018 came out after Carlton recognized the issue.

Thanks,

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## MOE (Nov 30, 2012)

Still looking for a motorless and motherless carlton 7015 if anyone knows of one. Thanks


----------



## MOE (Nov 30, 2012)

Still looking for a motorless and motherless carlton 7015 if anyone knows of one. Thanks


----------

